# Study: Bee Venom Kills HIV



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

haha, I was here to post the same video.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

For those who want more information: 

The original article from Washington University is online at: http://news.wustl.edu/news/Pages/25061.aspx 
and the scientific paper is at: http://www.intmedpress.com/journals/avt/abstract.cfm?id=2346&pid=88


----------

